# FM3 Expiration



## siva591 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I am Siva. I moved to Guadalajara on 18 Feb 2014. My FM3 is going in expire in Feb Feb 2014 and my employer is not willing to extend the Visa.

I am trying to get other job. But left with only 2 months. So if I don't get another job in next 2 months is there a way where I myself can apply for extending the FM3.

I am in love with a girl here. Willing to marry her. If I marry I think I would get a chance to stay here in Mexico. But first my concern is to have a good job. Marriage is a big decision to make in 2 months.

Please advise.


Thanks,
Siva Kumar


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Considering the seriousness of what you've told us, what I think you need is the name of an attorney who can walk you through the legal requirements for all of this: Visa, Immigration, Marriage, etc. An attorney friends of mine have used and whom seems to have a very good reputation in both GDL and Chapala is Spencer McMullen. Click here for a link to Spencer's web page.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

siva591 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am Siva. I moved to Guadalajara on 18 Feb 2014. My FM3 is going in expire in Feb Feb 2014 and my employer is not willing to extend the Visa.
> 
> ...




Siva, I wish you luck in working things out with Mexico Immigration. I assume you meant to type February 18, 20*15* as the date your visa expires.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The FM3 terminology is obsolete. I think you have a Residente Temporal Lucrativa visa which entitles you to work at a specific job. If that has ended, you must inform INM and follow their advice.
Good luck.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

do not know if this would work, talk to INM maybe your girlfriend can sponsor you, be honest tell them your situation, if they like you they might help as case by case situation

if you run out of options, you can cross the boarder and return as tourist get 6 months each time you do that

<snip>


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

He do a border run, but then technically would be working illegally, which I think he's trying to avoid. I'm interested to know why the company isn't willing to renew the visa - is it a voluntary position or they're not interested in having you continue your employment with them?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRon said:


> do not know if this would work, talk to INM maybe your girlfriend can sponsor you, be honest tell them your situation, if they like you they might help as case by case situation
> 
> if you run out of options, you can cross the boarder and return as tourist get 6 months each time you do that


Remember the OP is from India, so I think he requires a visa to re-enter Mexico even if he goes to the border. A tourist visa has to be applied for ahead of time, usually through an Embassy/Consulate outside of Mexico, as opposed to the tourist permit given to US and Canadian citizens when crossing the border. 

He would also need a visa to enter the US. Guatemala does not require a visa for Indian citizens for stays of up to 90 days. Maybe he could go to Guatemala and apply for a tourist visa at the Mexican Embassy there, with no guarantee it would be granted.


----------



## siva591 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you all. 

Well Fortunately I got a job just before my FM3 expiration. Now the new company is sponsoring me for the extension of FM3.

Just today attended my interview at INM for the extension. Not sure about how to check the status of the process and the next steps. Any suggestions?

Thanks for you advice.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

siva591 said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Well Fortunately I got a job just before my FM3 expiration. Now the new company is sponsoring me for the extension of FM3.
> 
> ...


Once again, a reminder that the FM3 went out of existence several years ago. What your new employer is sponsoring you for is a new Residente Temporal visa with permission to work. You should be able to check the status of the process online at the INM website.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

INM gives you a letter with a website and password, a tramite, which you carry in lieu of your vias. You use that address and password to monitor the progress of your application.


----------



## siva591 (Dec 19, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Once again, a reminder that the FM3 went out of existence several years ago. What your new employer is sponsoring you for is a new Residente Temporal visa with permission to work. You should be able to check the status of the process online at the INM website.


Yes. I mean the Residente Temporal visa. I have been used to FM3 and am using it a lot these days. Thanks for the note.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

siva591 said:


> Yes. I mean the Residente Temporal visa. I have been used to FM3 and am using it a lot these days. Thanks for the note.


Don't worry about it! And good luck with everything.


----------



## siva591 (Dec 19, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> INM gives you a letter with a website and password, a tramite, which you carry in lieu of your vias. You use that address and password to monitor the progress of your application.


Yes. I found it in the NUT letter. The status in the image attached.

The thing is she explained me the things in Spanish part of which I didn't understand properly. If you could explain me what could be the next step(attached the status of the process as image) which I had to do so that I will be clear.

Thanks
Siva Kumar


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think it is time for you to visit INM. It may be time to report for fingerprinting, to pay, etc.
You can run the comments in the second column through Google Translate, but they still result in some confusion. So, just stop in at INM with your NUT letter. Hand it to them and keep smiling. The last entry indicates that it is available.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think it is time for you to visit INM. It may be time to report for fingerprinting, to pay, etc.
> You can run the comments in the second column through Google Translate, but they still result in some confusion. So, just stop in at INM with your NUT letter. Hand it to them and keep smiling. The last entry indicates that it is available.


That is generally good advice. One year my application seemed to be on hold for a long time. Finally, I stopped at INM and discovered they thought they were waiting for income information. I showed them the copies they had in the folder, and things started moving again. But the web site gave no indication that they needed to see me.


----------

